
It's Not The Data, It's The Flow - terpua
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/05/its-not-the-dat.html
======
danhak
This hits the nail on the head. Facebook achieved its massive user base by
offering simple, worthwhile web apps (e.g. events and photos). They should be
concerned about staying relevant to their users, not controlling where they do
and don't go.

The platform is great and all, but what is FB itself doing to keep me engaged?
Why aren't they pushing video harder? Where is music? Why does Facebook lag so
far behind MySpace in both these areas?

